# Downforce and letting down



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

I have noticed at my local shop that guys with the new Downforce rest installed have a problem with thier arrow jumping off the shelf when they let down. 

I am waiting on my new bow and was wondering about this rest. But I plan on having to let down occasionaly for target shooting and don't want to have to catch my arrow.

Anybody else have this problem or is it just the guy letting down?


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

zimtownpro said:


> I have noticed at my local shop that guys with the new Downforce rest installed have a problem with thier arrow jumping off the shelf when they let down.
> 
> I am waiting on my new bow and was wondering about this rest. But I plan on having to let down occasionaly for target shooting and don't want to have to catch my arrow.
> 
> Anybody else have this problem or is it just the guy letting down?


 Never had the problem. It's shooter error, might be too much weight for him to let down controllably.?.


----------

